# ATV trails in Oquirrh Mountains



## jglauser (Apr 17, 2018)

Does anyone have any good trail recommendations for ATVs in the Oquirrh Mountains? 
I did one over by Ophir and went up to Jacobs City and to Bald Mountain East.

Any other good trails I should hit up?

Thanks in advance.

Jeff


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Hit up 5 Mile pass on the south end? Trails everywhere down there.


-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

You can ride the entire mountain side from Lakepoint to Tooele. Pine Canyon area will be closed until June 1st. but everything else is open. There is ATV parking on Droubay Rd in Erda. (Close to the train tracks)......


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You need to stop at a BLM office and get some maps. They should have some that show the ATV trails for that area.


----------



## jglauser (Apr 17, 2018)

Fowlmouth said:


> You can ride the entire mountain side from Lakepoint to Tooele. Pine Canyon area will be closed until June 1st. but everything else is open. There is ATV parking on Droubay Rd in Erda. (Close to the train tracks)......


Thanks. After you park there in Erda, are you okay/allowed to drive your ATVs on the "main" roads a bit up through Lincoln until you get to the canyons/mountain?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This may help a bit: https://www.riderplanet-usa.com/atv/trails/utah_map.htm


----------

